# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Artistët e vegjël...

## Rrap Cungu

Vizatime të E.Guraziut, punuar nga mosha 4  deri në 6 vjeç...tani është 6 vjeç e ...gjysmë.
Optimalizuar për web nga Rr.Cungu.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

2.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

3.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

4.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

5.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

6.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

7.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

8.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

9.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

10.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

11.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

12.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

13.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

14.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

15.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

16.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

17.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

18.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

19.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

20.

----------

